# New Site up



## CapturedByNicki (Nov 10, 2011)

So i am new here and looking forward to the forum 

I just finished my webpage not to long ago and thought maybe i could get some input?

Captured By Nicki Photography

Looking forward to all the photog talk, help, advice, tips and much more!!!

-Nicki


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 10, 2011)

The site is buggy and doesn't work well for me at all. Might be my wifi, but I am having no other troubles tonight.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd prefer you put a 'Next' or 'Home' in the first page, I almost left the site not knowing you could go further.


----------



## photo guy (Dec 25, 2011)

Not too bad but a Next button would be nice to see. I also think adding samples in each catagory would be nice instead of just a slideshow showing photos.


----------

